# Chuckit!



## Poodlerunner (Jul 4, 2014)

I'm getting Piper and Bodhi this for Christmas.... shhhhh  They destroyed their first soccer ball. So, I seen it in Petco for $29.00 and on Cheweys.com for 15.29 free shipping. It's supposedly very rugged and obviously, easy to see  I watched a few youtube videos about it and you can get a good kick on it. 

pr


----------



## villavilla (Jul 30, 2013)

Lucky Piper and Bodhi! I am sure they'll love their new ball. Also our Mortti would like to have a ball like that. He has torn several old soccer balls in pieces &#55357;&#56836;


----------



## ChantersMom (Aug 20, 2012)

Totally cool!!! Chanter loves soccer and we've gone through a few soccer balls over the years.


----------



## Suddenly (Aug 8, 2013)

Hope they have fun with them.


----------



## MollyDog (Jun 29, 2014)

Did you already buy this, Poodlerunner? I bought one for Molly back in July - she loves the tennis-ball Chuck-it thing - but she completely rejected the soccer ball version. It's practically like new. I could send it to you if you'd be willing to pay the postage. I'd like knowing it went to some dogs who would actually play with it!

The one I have is labeled "small" on Amazon (and cost about $16, I think). I'd say it's about 6" in diameter.

Now that I think of it, I have some other dog-related things that could use new homes (a like-new Slo-Bowl, for example). Is there a thread we use for trading/reselling such things?


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

We have to have two soccer balls for the front and back yards. Buck has already destroyed one, so I ordered that version. Looks like it would be easier for the dog to grab.

Wonderful idea to have a re-sale. I have a medium sized crate that I would love to give away.


----------

